# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  how long does it take before deca starts working

## noneck17

i am currently taking 300 mg a week of deca , i started 3 days ago, and have felt a little bit more pumped in the gym but not too much bigger. I know that i shouldnt just use deca alone, but its all i can get right now. How long do you guys think it will take before i start noticing good mass gains, and strength gains??

----------


## Pete235

You should notice somethying in 2-3 weeks. Anything before that is physcosomatic. Hope you don't get progesterone sides from deca alone. Do you have clomid for post cycle.

----------


## sleazyrider

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *You should notice somethying in 2-3 weeks. Anything before that is physcosomatic. Hope you don't get progesterone sides from deca alone. Do you have clomid for post cycle.*


Pete, what would you take for the progesterone sides from deca ?

Thanks

----------


## str82hellnback

yea if i was You I would have waited until you could add test in there, have you some arimidex , and clomid at the end, my advice,if you started three days ago save the rest for new cycle.

----------


## Braski

You will notice a difference in about 3 weeks. If you are eating correctly 1-1.5 grams protein per lb of bw you will really notice(and so will others) by the end of week 4. I would suggest 400 Mg/week. You may notice so androgenic side effects on Deca alone. Keep and eye on you chest feel for lumps and any secretion from the nipple. You should not have any issues with a dosage of less than 500 mg/week but be aware. Do not get anti estrogen/progest. for the sake of getting them. You may notice some subcutaneous fluid in your chest but it will subside if you watch your diet and do not abuse.

----------


## bad dude

Braski- "if you watch your diet it will subside". new here and was wondering how that works or what you meant by that. at 300mg. should he even have to worry about those kinds of sides

----------


## rangerdudeleads

I would say 4 weeks cause my best freind noticed gains in the 4th week.

----------


## Havesome77

I'm new to this board, but have been looking at different posts for about 2 months. It seems to me that u should stack the deca with some test or your gonna end up with Deca-dick/ Limp dick. stop taking the deca and wait for some test to come around. I know--------- its easier said than done.

----------


## C-Low

> You should notice somethying in 2-3 weeks. Anything before that is physcosomatic. Hope you don't get progesterone sides from deca alone. Do you have clomid for post cycle.


Pete, new here...question: i am stacking Test enathate with tren acetate at a dose of MONDAY: 200mg of test and 200 mg of tren, WEDNESDAY: 200 of Tren only and FRIDAY: 200 mg Test and 200 mg Tren, giviing a total of 600mg/week of Test and 600mg/week of Tren. This is my first cycle and am about 3 1/2 weeks into it, plus i am incorporating a anti-estrogen with it due to nipples were starting to get sore and wanted to catch that early!!! I also drink 3 protein shakes a day. I work out about a 1 hour a day for 5 days a week, when would i start REALLY noticing some good cuts and gains? i have gained about 13 pounds already....thanx

----------


## marcus300

> Pete, new here...question: i am stacking Test enathate with tren acetate at a dose of MONDAY: 200mg of test and 200 mg of tren, WEDNESDAY: 200 of Tren only and FRIDAY: 200 mg Test and 200 mg Tren, giviing a total of 600mg/week of Test and 600mg/week of Tren. This is my first cycle and am about 3 1/2 weeks into it, plus i am incorporating a anti-estrogen with it due to nipples were starting to get sore and wanted to catch that early!!! I also drink 3 protein shakes a day. I work out about a 1 hour a day for 5 days a week, when would i start REALLY noticing some good cuts and gains? i have gained about 13 pounds already....thanx


This thread is 8yrs old.....

----------

